# Marble dragon HMPK spawn log



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

This is where I'll be documenting my first ever betta spawn. I will be using the 10 gallon hobbyist method to breed. I plan to feed egg yolk, microworms, bbs, and eventually bloodworms and crushed high protein pelleted food. I will be diving the spawn between two 10 gallon tanks which will be corner sponge filtered with an apple snail and some water sprite and moss. Both fish are from Korwhord and at my request he has been conditioning them for breeding already. I plan to keep them separated for a day or two and loading them with frozen foods before attempting to spawn, since I'm worried about stress from shipping. Has anyone directly spawned a recent shipment and have some experience they'd like to share?

I chose these for their bright colors, well developed rays in their caudal fins, and marbling. The male has different colored "eyelids" and the female has different colored eyes. I love the males yellow stomach as well.

This is the male:



















And this is the female:



















I will be posting tons of updates, photos, and possibly questions, although my huge word document of gathered information will be my first resource.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Fishies.. They are Very cute... I am new to breeding as well and am trying to obtain help on here. I will be looking forward to following you in your Log. Good Luck


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be looking forward to seeing these babies


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous pair! Good luck!! Its been a couple years since ive done any breeding but ill be happy to help you in any way I can!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats Creat! Can't wait to see some babies, the parents are gorgeous. Marbles are probably my favorite color  I did have a pair breed the day after they arrived, which was an accident really (they really liked one another and female jumped the barrier), but the 160+ fry are doing very well 3 weeks later and both parents are just fine so it probably depends on how they handle shipping. If they are already being conditioned then it shouldn't be much of a problem but most people tend to give their new bettas at least a weeks rest after stresses like shipping before they breed them. Can't wait for some pics!


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I will want a pair! Beautiful fish!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Darkmoon lol those arent my fish


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh shoot! haha I meant GreenTea, I should be more careful when I read through the comments xD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol however I wouldnt mind a pair like that XD


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know, me neither! They're gorgeous <3


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I would LOVE to borrow the male! I didn't get any blue males from my marble spawn, and it's what I want the line to be - fancy blue marble HMPK. And I'm really digging the yellow he has too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Amy I'm breeding lots of blue into your line...should be ready by New Years (breeding on hold till early November...but that gives me time to set up the fish room and condition everyone like crazy). If you want blue marbles/BF let me know. I have that GREAT male blowin nests like crazy so as soon as I can I'm throwing him in with a female.


----------



## JAB91 (Aug 30, 2011)

The blue on the male is really nice . Interests to see how the fry turn out


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Bummer Cajun! I'm planning on selling the fry here for cheap, and to a few friends and a lfs in Seattle, and one in Portland. Thank you for all your support and encouragement everyone! I am so excited. 

When I first joined the forum I completely ignored this section of the board, thinking, "Bettas are great but come on guys....Nerds...!"

And now here I am!  Couldn't be happier! I've learned so much from all the pros on this board, that's part of the reason I feel so confident going forward that I will be able to do it. As well as the pros, I've sat back and seen enough rookie mistakes and made notes of my own mistakes along the way.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

*stares blissfully at the girl* I had wanted a couple of her sisters when Korwhord listed them but I wasn't ready to buy just yet. I don't suppose you'd take a reservation for one girl for me? *hopeful* :3


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Setting up my spawn tank tonight, I'll post pics for critiques/comments later. OFL mentioned using decaffeinated green tea (which of course I have ;]) for tannins for ill fish, do you think it would be appropriate in a spawning situation as well? I don't have access to ial right now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

tannins are tannins its all good.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I can bring you a couple leaves when I come pick up that girl from you


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

That would be awesome! You're great!


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

omg they are quite the pair ;-) 
think you can save a pair for me?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Of course (to anyone who has asked) I will. You all will be my first buyers, then onto AB and the lfs store in Portland and one in Seattle (where I'm from and travel to about once a month.) BettaHeart, I won't be able to ship out of the country unfortunately. If you love the babies that much I could meet you at the border perhaps?  Do you ever come down to the states? I could also just keep a few until you make a trip down here if that's an option.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Of course (to anyone who has asked) I will. You all will be my first buyers, then onto AB and the lfs store in Portland and one in Seattle (where I'm from and travel to about once a month.) BettaHeart, I won't be able to ship out of the country unfortunately. If you love the babies that much I could meet you at the border perhaps?  Do you ever come down to the states? I could also just keep a few until you make a trip down here if that's an option.



Sounds like a plan be sure to pm me when you feel they are ready to go :-D and of course im not going to miss this opportunity especially for how close we are.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Of course (to anyone who has asked) I will. You all will be my first buyers.


*does a happy dance*


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Could I possible ask you to save one for me? I'm right near seattle


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Of course. You guys will have first dibs  Woohoo no shipping!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Half tempted to get Bettaheart to pick me up a few and ship to Nova Scotia haha I wonder how they would make the trip, maybe over nighted? Hrrmm. Gorgeous pair, id love a hmpk.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Really bad news guys. BOTH the males from Korwhord were DOA, as well as one of the girls. The female I posted here has lived and I'm sure Korwhord will be able to replace the fish when he gets back. Only 7/10 made it with priority shipping.

Needless to say I'm very sad about this but am working on acclimating the rest of them so that they survive.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

:'( that sucks. who was your transhipper?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Jennifer was. In fairness to her it's been hot and she ran out of cold packs. I used express overnight shipping. One of Korwhords girls was super vigorous and full of color. There are a few who are very lethargic and a few who act like nothing happened at all. They're all acclimating in my dark kitchen now. They are even more beautiful in person.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

MAN!!! I was all ready to ask for a pair, or at least a female! Oh, well, maybe next time.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Really bad news guys. BOTH the males from Korwhord were DOA, as well as one of the girls. The female I posted here has lived and I'm sure Korwhord will be able to replace the fish when he gets back. Only 7/10 made it with priority shipping.
> 
> Needless to say I'm very sad about this but am working on acclimating the rest of them so that they survive.


Awww hun I'm SO sorry!  *huggles* 

I'm kind of anxious now, mine are due Friday morning on priority... :blueworry:


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The marble dragon girl wasn't doing well ever since I got her, she had a little fungus and died today while I was at work. So much for my spawn... I hope someone can close this thread for me. My empty breeding tank is just kind of depressing now. I hope in a few weeks I will feel better and have some new healthy fish.


----------

